# placenta updates pg1 ;-)



## milkmachine

im not here for a debate about placenta eating or anything like that before anyone starts..... im hoping that in here there are like minded people. im trying to find out the shelf life of placenta. mine has been in the deep freezer for 10months (frozen within a few hours)) I planed to make placenta prints then i was a bit stuck as to what to do with it, we are always moving due to living in private housing so i cant plant it. i thought about encapsulating it ((steaming then drying it out then putting into gel caps)) ive read the benifits are amazing and also people then freeze the caps ans use them when they are approching the menopause...... these are people that delt with their placentas right away. i am only just in a space where i feel happy to deal with mine....


so does anyone know? is it too late?


---------------------------------------

Placenta diary, day one.

I took my placenta out of the freezer; I had a good look through the biohazard hospital bag I brought it home in. There&#8217;s not a lot to see yet, its so dark it&#8217;s almost black and it&#8217;s very frozen! I put the placenta into a Tupper wear tub to defrost at room temp.
I checked on the placenta a few hours later and there is along of blood in the bag, I lifted it out of the tub to have a good look and it is utterly fascinating the membranes are starting to separate from the main block of cold black that there was to start with they look a bit like a condom&#8230;the placenta colours are starting to show through too! Watch this space!

day two-

i took the tub out of the fridge and was amazed by the amount of blood that had collected in the bottom, very glad i didnt just put the biohazard bags in the fridge on their own. i cut open the biohazard bags and expected a smell...not sure what i expected but i thought it would be a bit gross..although it was fine. because of the large amount of blood i tipped the placenta into a colender over the origanal tub that i defrosted it in. i lot it rest for a while untill the blood drips had pretty much stopped. i was weary to touch it at first, i suppose thats because its all a bit gross.....but not all at once, the maternal side was facing me in the colender and it was an ugly looking thing its all lumpy and grissley. i took some photos and tipped the placenta out onto a plate. Faiths cord was white and pretty stunning! the veins on the fetal side are beautiful. the fetal side was totally diff to the maternal side it was lumpy with veins but smooth and soft at the same time. the membranes are like something else! i stretched them out over my hands in wonderment i honestly dont know how a baby fit in there. they are really thin and see through. after more photos and close inspection i got ready to take the prints. i soaked up some of the blood with kitchen roll first which reveied more veins and colors! i brought a3 cardridge paper after much research this seemed to be the best thing for the job. i found it tricky to do the prints in the way that i had read- placing the placenta on to paper then lifting it off- it is the size of a dinner plate and not easy to move about. so i arranged of on the kitchen side and placed the paper on top. after a few practice runs the prints were STUNNING i have never seen anything like it. i took about 25 prints, some with blood, some with silver water based paint and some with gold. 
After this i washed the placenta to remove all of the paint. cut off the cord and removed the membranes, i kept the cord to some side for later -im going to try to dry it out in a heart shape- i put the placenta in the steamer with ALOT of chilli,garlic, lemon grass and ginger. i have been told that itll take about 30 mins each side untill its 'cooked' 
at first my house smelt like blood, not in an offensive way. strangly comforting cant explain it. and now -its currently steaming- it smells of warm ginger and garlic. the placenta has shrunk dramatically and looks a bit like steak.

more later

---------------------

The steaming took about 50 mins in total, the placenta shrunk to about a quarter of its original size ((large dinner plate size to start)) next i sliced the placenta into small thin peices, put them on a baking tray-on baking paper in case they got stuck. they went in the oven on the lowest setting for HOURS whilst doing this i had an allergic reaction to the chilli that i had used, my hands swelled up and felt like they were on fire! i went to the walk in centre but couldnt deal with the two hour wait and decided to stay home! after 8+hours the placenta was all chrispy and dry. i put in in the blender to make it into a powder, my blender broke! so i ended up grinding it up by hand in a salt grinder *handache* once it was a powder i filled 100 capsuals, i still have loads of powder left but got VERY bored of doing it to be honest. 
i just took my first capsual i plan to take 3 a day untill its gone 
ill share my photos from today when i can upload them, im using a mac at the moment because my computer is broken and the mac wont pick up my camera-- unless there are any mac geeks out there that can tell me how?

--------

i have found today magical and emotional, the smells of blood and hospital took me back to the delivery room. the entire process is amazing and i really enjoyed doing it although im not sure how i would do it a few days after giving birth DEF something to get someone else to do for you right after birth.


----------



## milkmachine

i have found the answer  cheers for reading and running though chaps :D


----------



## ChloesMummy

I dont know anything about it, Its not something I thought about really or think I would but each to their own :thumbup: I had never heard of placenta prints or planting it, I have seen people cook it and eat it on tv. What made you decide to keep it? (if you dont mind me asking) x


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey, what did you find out? I find the whole placenta thing fascinating! Mine was in a manky bitty infected mess (sorry, tmi!!), so nothing I could do with it, lol, but I love reading about what others did with theirs. I think it's amazing all the stuff that can be done with them. :D


----------



## asacia

Glad you found your answer. I didn't keep mine, which I regret a little. The thought of it grosses me out a bit, but next time, I will seriously consider eating it, as there seem to be some good benefits. The capsule thing sounds very interesting, thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Babyshambelle

I've just popped in to say the same thing as kirsten, I'd love to find out what you can do with a placenta...I don't really remember anything about mine...my OH says he does though! Maybe this could be a good ask a mum thread? xx


----------



## kirsten1985

^ Yeah! I would have seriously considered keeping mine and would probably have frozen it like you until I decided what to do with it. I like the idea of planting them, that's what my mum did with mine. She was going to eat it but being a veggie couldn't quite bring herself to do it!


----------



## JennTheMomma

Glad you found the answer. I think we're going to do prints right after birth, probably have the MW assitant help me, and then the MW is going to take it with her to dry and put in capsules. I've heard that some women who move a lot plant it in a pot with a small tree.


----------



## Samantha675

I wanted to do a print of mine as well, but since I ended up in the hospital, obviously didn't get to.


----------



## adzuki

Interesting! I knew my hospital had a fridge specifically for placenta, but never did find out what they did with them (was just told not to put my food in there!). I had to have an emergency c-section in part because my placenta was not working, so I guess it wouldn't have been good to keep? No one ever asked me... So I don't know! 

This would be an interesting topic for "Ask a mom who..."! 

:)
A


----------



## purple_socks

adzuki said:


> Interesting!
> This would be an interesting topic for "Ask a mom who..."!
> 
> :)
> A

i agree...thats a great idea! 
i had no idea u could do so much with them. I never really gave mine any thought (i had a c-section so it was just taken away). i might give this all some thought for next time. I like the idea of planting it.


----------



## asacia

I was a bit out of it after the traumatic labour, so didn't do anything with my placenta or see it, but fabulous OH took lots of photos for me, so at least I've got something to remember that absolutely amazing thing.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I know someone who dried and capsulated it to ingest. I'm thinking of doing that but my hubby isnt keen. I dont want it just binning :(


----------



## kirsten1985

If I had the chance again I think I would do prints. Although I prefer the idea of doing it with ink rather than blood, I love how they have a tree shape on. Most of mine was manually removed, I didn't see any of it but they were wafting round a bag of blood and bits near my mum and OH, so I guess that was it. The rest came out 3 months later and let me tell you I had no desire to see that!!

I agree a great idea for an ask a mum :)


----------



## PeanutBean

I had a good look at mine. If I'd had my wits about me (or managed the home birth I wanted) I would've composted it. I think it's in Africa somewhere that the placenta is considered to have a soul and is buried after the birth. I like that idea, I've said it before but I love it when humans invent these acts that become traditions that really are all about being at one with nature.


----------



## milkmachine

i am making prints of it this weekend, then im going to dry it out and encapsulate it, i have made contact with one of the only people in the country who does is as a job and she has offered to train me to do it! id happily do an ask a mum thread  after teh weekend though ;-) i plan on taking lots of photos on the way VERY excited about it. closing the chapter on my birth xx


----------



## milkmachine

check this image out! https://images.google.co.uk/imgres?...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Rachel_C

I mentioned the idea of eating the placenta to my husband while I was pregnant, just as a joke really, but now whenever he hears the word placenta he looks a bit sick hehe. I got a good look at it while they were checking it over and I have to say, there is NO WAY I could do anything with it cos I'm too squeemish. Ladies who do have my respect!


----------



## asacia

Am I the only one who wants to post placenta piccies? (I think I'm weird!)


----------



## ChloesMummy

Post them! (maybe put a warning!) I never seen mine. I had an emergency c-sec with my first so was totally out of it, my second was a planned c-sec and it never really crossed my mine to ask. Im intrigued, I must be weird too LOL x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Asacia, I'd love to see your placenta pics (unless i'm bit weird too...:loopy:)


----------



## asacia

Okies, here are a couple of pictures, don't click if you don't like blood and placenta!

https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w48/aaselove/1-10.jpg
https://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w48/aaselove/2-2.jpg


----------



## ChloesMummy

It is confrmed that I definately dont have the stomach to keep mine next time LOL Its good that you have pics though. Its amazing that this is what keeps your baby alive for 9mths. Are you going to keep it next time? x


----------



## asacia

ChloesMummy said:


> It is confrmed that I definately dont have the stomach to keep mine next time LOL Its good that you have pics though. Its amazing that this is what keeps your baby alive for 9mths. Are you going to keep it next time? x

I definitely would like to do something with it next time. I wonder if NHS hospitals let you take it?


----------



## saraendepity

tbh i didnt really think about mine but next time i definately wanna do something - even if its to have a look at it or take piccies as i didnt even see it this time :( i also had a controlled 3rd stage which i didnt want so it happened so quickly and it got taken away so quick :shrug: i will defintely be writing my birth plan next time


----------



## goddess25

I never even saw mine as I ended up in theatre and forgot about it, but I was planning on taking a print from the good side and never did it.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I find this so interesting!!
I have posted a pic of my placenta before on bnb, but I will show you all again :) because I love it. :)
https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn91/cannibalwendy2/IMG_2419.jpg

I hope you do update us on this Molly! :D I wanna read all about it!


----------



## ryder

mannnn look at the size of the veins!!!!!


----------



## adzuki

That is incredible! I am awestruck at how our bodies can produce this huge, intricate organ as well as a baby in just 40 short weeks!!! 

No wonder I was so tired!!!! 

:)
A


----------



## Babyshambelle

Wow...these are incredible pics girls. I really wish I'd paid more attention, but the truth is I was too wrapped up in looking at another messy icky amazing thing....and that was Olivia! I don't really even remember delivering it, but I think I had to give them permission to give me that injection that I didn't want...infact, they had to give it me twice because they thought mine had ruptured...turns out it was a 3rd drgree tear that made me loose that litre plus of blood. It would be so good if there was someone in the hospital who could do some prints for you. I don't remember being asked anything about keeping it etc. xxx


----------



## milkmachine

The NHS have to let you take it if you ask, i had to argue a bit in my first pregnancy but i took it home in the end....unfortunitly my freezer broke and it went off so had to be thrown away. My midwife actually asked me if i wanted it this time round and she also gave me some ideas on what to do with it. 

My art that i will produce from it is going to be used in a birth art cafe which is something local to me that is designed to help women prepare for / recover from birth.

ONE day to go and its going to be out of my freezer forever...... i brought my thai spices/chilli and ginger today to steam it with.


----------



## ellie

Wow - this is amazing ... what an awesome thing!
I really want to bury mine in the garden, but OH (and his family) think it will just get dug up and eaten by animals...
some cultures bind /dry them and hang them on a tree apparently, then when the child comes of age they have to climb the tree to get it to become an adult. I love that idea - but there's no way the local crows would leave it on the tree in my garden!


----------



## K477uk

I was really looking forward to seeing mine too.. but like goddess I ended up in theatre and forgot!! It really is amazing what your body is able to producing!


----------



## PeanutBean

Now I wish I'd taken a photo of mine. It was pretty good, kind of butterfly shaped and in good condition.


----------



## Rachel_C

Apart from thinking mine was a bit icky, I mostly remember being amazed at how big my placenta was. For some reason, I expected it to be quite small. Unfortunately, that sight is the only thing I remember about giving birth (apart from pain and wanting to smack the midwife in the face!). I can't remember seeing Leyla at all - I blame pethidine and the evil midwife!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I dont think i could eat it but Kudos to any one that dose. I like the idea of doing some thing with it though.


----------



## abster

We ended up having our daughter in hospital, rather than in the birthpool at home, against my wishes, but my partner took my placenta home in a bag and buried it in the garden the next morning before coming to see us. This isn't something I'd have imagined him doing - just goes to show what watching childbirth can do to a man!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Milkmachine...hope you have a great weekend! Looking forward to hearing your story! xxx


----------



## milkmachine

the placenta is out of the freezer! i imagine itll be fully defrosted by the morning, about to do some xmas shopping and go from there :-D


----------



## milkmachine

it is currently steaming now! update pg1


----------



## Linzi

I think this thread is fascinating. I never knew you could actually take them and do so much with them.

Not sure I could personally do it coz Im a bit squeamish, and I remember thinking mine looked a bit like an alien :rofl: but Id love to see photos of the prints if you decide to share them :)

x


----------



## milkmachine

i thought it was gunna be gross and smelly but its honestly fine, almost decided that i will go on a course to do it for other people. :-D


----------



## kirsten1985

That sounds amazing! Will you be putting a photo of a print you have done on here? I would soooo love to see one! :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Wow...im sat here in total awe of what you just wrote. I think this so so amazing. an't wait for the next update and maybe some pics?? xxx


----------



## milkmachine

all done! i will post my photos once i can upload them, i cant figure out how to get my photos off as im using a friends mac cause my pooter is broken..... i think im gunna have the smell of dried placenta under my nails for weeks!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Wow...just read your update. Thankyou so much for doing this. I've found it fascinating. xxx


----------



## milkmachine

it was really interesting and spiritual to do i enjoyed it and would advice anyone to give it a go. :D


----------



## milkmachine

forgot to say i tried it before i dried it out...it tastes how liver smells..... not so great.


----------



## malpal

I find this fascinating! I often regret no looking at mine but i think at the time i was far to spaced! I maybe will put onto my notes this time that i would like to have a look. Not sure i would be brave enough to do anything else. 
Can't wait to see the piccies. 
Reminded me of when i read the article about the parents that had left their baby attached to the placenta until the umbical cord had seperated by itself. They had to wrap it in bags and keep it in a bowl next to her. Anyone else read that?


----------



## milkmachine

that is a lotus birth where the placenta is left to dry out and detatch on its own. 

i reccomend freezing it and lookign when your in the right head space, i looked at mine when i birthed it but couldnt remember what it looked like! and now i have amazing prints and phots to keep forever x


----------



## saraendepity

wow cant wait to see the pics !! 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## asacia

Just read the update, absolutely amazing! I am certain now that I'll make capsules next time, and hopefully do prints. I had bad depression right from birth and will likely get that again, so will try and someone to do it for me, or freeze it. I might ask you to do it for me, if I do have another baby. I feel a bit sad that all I have is pictures
:(


----------



## milkmachine

uploading photos to facebook right now!!! pm me with your name and ill add you if you want to see them its easier than uploading them to here x


----------



## milkmachine

asacia said:


> Just read the update, absolutely amazing! I am certain now that I'll make capsules next time, and hopefully do prints. I had bad depression right from birth and will likely get that again, so will try and someone to do it for me, or freeze it. I might ask you to do it for me, if I do have another baby. I feel a bit sad that all I have is pictures
> :(


id happliy do it for you x


----------



## milkmachine

facebook is being an arse grrrrr


----------



## kirsten1985

Pics are fantastic :D


----------



## Babyshambelle

Wow...the prints are so gorgeous! I love the way they just look so much like a tree...in a way very peaceful looking xxx


----------



## milkmachine

i <3 them so much am so so pleased i did it.


----------



## snagglepat

I'm new to this thread, I just found it and read right the way through thinking 'yey!'. :happydance: Placentas are truly wonderful things and I don't think enough people give them the thought or the respect that they deserve. They are part of our children - they grew from the same single cell - so they are worthy of at least a little consideration. :)

We do inadvertently celebrate our placentas every year. The word 'placenta' actually means cake, and what do we make and share with our friends and family every year on the anniversary of our birth? :happydance:

We had a lotus birth with our daughter back in 2007. It was a wonderful experience that meant and means a lot to us all as a family. It's something I'm very glad we did for her. I've written up our story here.

Milk, I've had one client encapsulate her placenta and she swears the remedy has made a massive difference to her postnatal recovery. She had an emergency caesarean in the end and was able to keep her placenta and take it home, so it's a possibility for everyone, no matter what kind of birth they have. I'd be interested in how you feel the placenta remedy helps you Milk. Please do keep posting even though the active part is done. :)

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## MrsBop

WOW I am speechless, it sounds like a wonderful emotional thing you have done. I never even thought about keeping mine but it sounds fascinating. I will PM you my name now.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Amazing story!


----------



## milkmachine

i have been asked to exhibit my prints! i am going an entire exhibition based on birth afirmation!!! exciting! 

if you guys have children of verbal communication age could you ask them to write/draw (if they cant write you could write for them) what they think birth is (and pregnancy) in their own words, as unguided as poss. opening night is 4th june better get working!!!!


----------



## milkmachine

snagglepat said:


> I'm new to this thread, I just found it and read right the way through thinking 'yey!'. :happydance: Placentas are truly wonderful things and I don't think enough people give them the thought or the respect that they deserve. They are part of our children - they grew from the same single cell - so they are worthy of at least a little consideration. :)
> 
> We do inadvertently celebrate our placentas every year. The word 'placenta' actually means cake, and what do we make and share with our friends and family every year on the anniversary of our birth? :happydance:
> 
> We had a lotus birth with our daughter back in 2007. It was a wonderful experience that meant and means a lot to us all as a family. It's something I'm very glad we did for her. I've written up our story here.
> 
> Milk, I've had one client encapsulate her placenta and she swears the remedy has made a massive difference to her postnatal recovery. She had an emergency caesarean in the end and was able to keep her placenta and take it home, so it's a possibility for everyone, no matter what kind of birth they have. I'd be interested in how you feel the placenta remedy helps you Milk. Please do keep posting even though the active part is done. :)
> 
> Best wishes to all,
> 
> Gina. x

stunning!!! i actually dont know what else to say.


----------



## kirsten1985

Snagglepat, that story is amazing, it actually made me a bit upset that I cut Freya off from her placenta, after reading that it seems a bit cruel :(. We had no choice though, so that's that.

I loved the bit about her being held by family members and them having no idea they were holding her placenta too!!

:D


----------



## FierceAngel

wow just read through and its amazing :)

mine had deterioated by the birth and luisa's cord was very short.. due to my med problems its doubtful i will ever deliver a healthy placenta but if i did i really like the prints idea :)

would love to see pics :)

just a thought tht might help, if you add the link below the pics on face book people can view it without being on fb/ or being on your friends list :) hope this helps :)

xx


----------



## milkmachine

FierceAngel said:


> wow just read through and its amazing :)
> 
> mine had deterioated by the birth and luisa's cord was very short.. due to my med problems its doubtful i will ever deliver a healthy placenta but if i did i really like the prints idea :)
> 
> would love to see pics :)
> 
> just a thought tht might help, if you add the link below the pics on face book people can view it without being on fb/ or being on your friends list :) hope this helps :)
> 
> xx

i dont think itll work as my profile is private


----------



## milkmachine

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...7853146933#/album.php?aid=336636&id=677785575


----------



## milkmachine

kirsten1985 said:


> Snagglepat, that story is amazing, it actually made me a bit upset that I cut Freya off from her placenta, after reading that it seems a bit cruel :(. We had no choice though, so that's that.
> 
> I loved the bit about her being held by family members and them having no idea they were holding her placenta too!!
> 
> :D

it made me feel slightly guilty! i didnt fully understand lotus birth untill after i had faith and it would come into serious considoration if/when i have another x


----------



## shampain

Just wanted to say that even though i did nothing with my placenta apart from have a good nosey at it once i delivered it, i find all this facinating!! x


----------



## milkmachine

this should be a public link?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=9531585&l=682b3f8e0e&id=677785575&subject=placenta


----------



## kirsten1985

FierceAngel said:


> wow just read through and its amazing :)
> 
> mine had deterioated by the birth and luisa's cord was very short.. due to my med problems its doubtful i will ever deliver a healthy placenta but if i did i really like the prints idea :)
> 
> would love to see pics :)
> 
> just a thought tht might help, if you add the link below the pics on face book people can view it without being on fb/ or being on your friends list :) hope this helps :)
> 
> xx

Me too, unlikely that I will ever have a whole placenta even though it was healthy enough. :(


----------



## FierceAngel

yup tht link worked :)

wow i love it!


----------



## Pink_Witch

wow thanks for telling us about that,it was really fascinating!!:thumbup: I loved your picture-it looks amazing-kind of like a big silver balloon!!


----------



## morri

snagglepat said:


> I'm new to this thread, I just found it and read right the way through thinking 'yey!'. :happydance: Placentas are truly wonderful things and I don't think enough people give them the thought or the respect that they deserve. They are part of our children - they grew from the same single cell - so they are worthy of at least a little consideration. :)
> 
> We do inadvertently celebrate our placentas every year. The word 'placenta' actually means cake, and what do we make and share with our friends and family every year on the anniversary of our birth? :happydance:
> 
> We had a lotus birth with our daughter back in 2007. It was a wonderful experience that meant and means a lot to us all as a family. It's something I'm very glad we did for her. I've written up our story here.
> 
> Milk, I've had one client encapsulate her placenta and she swears the remedy has made a massive difference to her postnatal recovery. She had an emergency caesarean in the end and was able to keep her placenta and take it home, so it's a possibility for everyone, no matter what kind of birth they have. I'd be interested in how you feel the placenta remedy helps you Milk. Please do keep posting even though the active part is done. :)
> 
> Best wishes to all,
> 
> Gina. x

You know German has its own German terms of every part of the body (very handy) and infact it is called 'mothercake' literally translated.
although that wouldnt want me to eat it though. I think the tradition of burying came probably from protection against wild animals .


----------



## beancounter

They took my placenta for analysis after Finn was born :( then they lost it :cry: *feels guilty*


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thank you so much for sharing this; I have found it truly inspiring and wonderful.
x


----------



## nightkd

Thanks for sharing, this thread has really been fascinating to read... Love the prints!! This is definitely something I would consider doing!

x


----------

